# Small job, done! Thanks!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I need one or two people who are strong and fearless.

We are removing our deck because of ants. The end of the deck is posing a problem because there are two very tall (ten feet high) 6 x6 posts, joined by a lattice wall, that are ant-eaten at the bottom. The top of the lattice is connected by a two solid 2 x 12 boards. There's no way that I can stand on a ladder and take this structure apart at the top. I'm worried that it will fall over onto somebody because it's so rotten at the bottom

If you are strong, good with a crowbar and especially if you have a friend who is willing to help you, please give me a call at 778 888 3629. I would pay $200 to take this down even if it takes five minutes. The only absolute requirement is that nobody is injured.

Thanks,
Maureen [email protected]
778 888 3629


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Wish I was lived closer, this is something I would do for a 6pack and maybe a replacement sawsall blade. 
Shouldn't take more than 30 minutes to make that into kindling. 

Hope you find someone


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I sent you an email


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Accidental Aquarist

Thank you! Your note made me laugh out loud. You rates can't be beat, that's for sure.

This is definitely something worth money, though, as it is top heavy. I think it could be easily pushed over but I am worried about it crushing someone. Charles is going to come and bring a chainsaw. I'm grateful and a bit terrified but he seems to be good at everything, always...

Thank you,
Maureen (Accidental Deck Demolisher)



AccidentalAquarist said:


> Wish I was lived closer, this is something I would do for a 6pack and maybe a replacement sawsall blade.
> Shouldn't take more than 30 minutes to make that into kindling.
> 
> Hope you find someone


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look for it.


----------

